# What Sets of Symphonies by "Non-Major Composers" Do You Recommend?



## Centropolis

I was reading an article a couple of weeks ago that talked about Franz Berwald and his 4 symphonies. I listened to a couple of clips on YouTube and found them interesting enough that I bought a set of symphonies conducted by Ulf Björlin.

This got me thinking, which non-major symphony composers' symphonies would you recommend? I've already checked the TC 150 recommended symphonies but I am more looking for their symphonies as a set rather than individually.

I don't want to focus the discussion on who is major and non-major so the parameters are simple. If they are not on this list below, then you can recommend them. Please do not focus on who I have and don't have on this list as some kind of major and non-major debate. I just made this list up when I think about popular symphonies.

Remember, it's not one symphony that I am thinking about.....more like a set. So Franck's Symphony in D minor would not be something that I am looking for....more like all of Bax's etc.

Beethoven
Brahms
Bruckner
Dvorak
Haydn
Mahler
Mendelssohn
Mozart
Nielsen
Prokofiev
Rachmaninov
Schubert
Schumann
Shostakovich
Sibelius
Tchaikovsky
Vaughan Williams


----------



## Art Rock

Alfven
Bax
Holmboe
Huber
Lilburn
Rautavaara
Sallinen
Schmidt
Tubin

and so many more........


----------



## realdealblues

Just a few off the top of my head that I bought last year.

Alfven - Symphonies 1-5 - Neeme Jarvi/Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra/Brilliant Classics
Glazunov - Symphonies 1-9 - Jose Serebrier/Royal Scottish Nation Orchestra/Warner Classics
Magnard - Symphonies 1-4 - Thomas Sanderling/Malmo Symphony Orchestra/BIS or Brilliant Classics
Martinu - Symphonies 1-6 - Bryden Thomson/Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Chandos

You mentioned Bax. I like the Lloyd-Jones cycle on Naxos, but you have to buy them individually or in the Big Naxos boxset of British Symphonies which includes a lot of other British Composers.

I'm sure there's more I've gotten for the Saturday Symphonies but don't recall. I'll have to look at my shelves when I get home.


----------



## Art Rock

Magnard, yes, definitely.


----------



## GreenMamba

Ives and Lustoslawski, with 4 each.

If you want recording advice, Tilson-Thomas and Salonen, respectively.


----------



## starthrower

William Schuman
Ernst Toch
Karl Hartmann
Lutoslawski
Dutilleux
Laszlo Lajtha
Samuel Barber
Hans Werner Henze


----------



## Manxfeeder

I like Egon Wellesz. Also, Humphrey Searle is interesting if you like Alban Berg.


----------



## joen_cph

Some more:

Scriabin
Langgaard 4-6, 10
Myaskovsky
Elgar
Hindemith: Harmonie der Welt
Pettersson 6-8


----------



## Azol

And yet more:

*Raff
Melartin*


----------



## Vesteralen

I see a lot of my recommendations already listed.

One additional one is, surprisingly, *Louis Spohr*. I haven't heard all ten, but I really enjoyed 1-4.

(I saw Alfven listed. My three A's are *Alfven, Arnold and Alwyn *- liked them all)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - all 11 symphonies gathered together in a not too expensive Hyperion box.


----------



## arpeggio

Some that have not been mentioned yet.

Benjamin Frankel. A British film composer who also composed for the concert hall. He was a very eclectic composer who embrace many styles including jazz. His eight symphonies were all 12-tone.

I am surprised that no has yet mentioned Howard Hanson or Walter Piston.

A living composer who has composed many symphonies, primarily for concert band, is David Maslanka. Many sample of his work on You Tube. Check out: 




There are many, many others. The above suggestions are excellent.


----------



## Nereffid

Mieczyslaw Weinberg (though I don't think all the symphonies have been recorded, or at least aren't all available)
Lepo Sumera
Philip Glass


----------



## bharbeke

Kurt Atterberg wrote nine symphonies. I've heard the first three, and I would recommend those.


----------



## MagneticGhost

I don't think anyone has mentioned Nielsen yet. A fine cycle.

I have a liking for Rubbra. A splendid set available on Chandos.

Malcolm Arnold is well worth seeking out. His cycle of 9 is available on Naxos.


----------



## Becca

I feel most strongly about these...

Eduard Tubin - Neeme Jarvi has probably done all of them
Douglas Lilburn - There isn't a set as such (that I know about) but all 3 are available
Bohuslav Martinu - Jiri Belohlavek

I would second motions already made about Bax, Alwyn, Rubbra


----------



## bharbeke

MagneticGhost said:


> I don't think anyone has mentioned Nielsen yet. A fine cycle.


Nielsen is on the OP's "major" list, but I agree that he wrote some choice symphonies.


----------



## Becca

I almost forgot ... Carlos Chavez


----------



## MagneticGhost

bharbeke said:


> Nielsen is on the OP's "major" list, but I agree that he wrote some choice symphonies.


Oh yes  not paying enough attention


----------



## Vaneyes

Roussel 1 - 4: Eschenbach (Ondine).
Rawsthorne 1 - 3: Pritchard/Braithwaite/DelMar (Lyrita)
Honegger 1 - 5: Baudo (Supraphon)
Dutilleux 1 - 2: - 1/Baudo (HM) 2/Graf (Arte Nova)
Enescu 1 - 3: Foster (EMI)
Gerhard 1 - 4: Bamert (Chandos)
Lutoslawski 1 - 4: Wit (Naxos)
Szymanowski 1 - 4: Stryja (Naxos)


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Arvo Part* -- 4 symphonies

The first three are available as a set here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pärt-Sympho...24984368&sr=8-2&keywords=arvo+part+symphonies

*Saints-Saens* -- 3 numbered (+ 2) symphonies

Complete set:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Saint-Saens...984462&sr=8-2&keywords=saint-saens+symphonies


----------



## Skilmarilion

Nereffid said:


> Philip Glass


It's too bad there's no box set for these. Maybe they could finally put one out to coincide with the first recording release of the 10th symphony.

Have been eyeing up the 9th for a while!


----------



## clavichorder

CPE Bach

Some other nice classical era obscurities:

JCF Bach
JC Bach
WF Bach
Joseph Martin Kraus
Johann Stamitz
Carl Philip Stamitz
Franz Xaver Richter
Henri Joseph Rigel
Leopold Kozeluch
Michael Haydn

List goes on...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ned Rorem's three symphonies are well done.


----------



## Triplets

Walter Piston, one of my favorites.


----------



## Centropolis

Thanks guys. I am going to go through this listing and sample them on Spotify. Then will probably end up spending $100 because of this thread.  

Listening to Honegger No 2 right now.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Honegger is excellent. Don't miss no. 4.


----------



## brotagonist

Apex puts out a nice Honegger set:









Symphonies 1-5, Pacific 231, Rugby
Dutoit/RSO Bavaria

I have it. It's a reissue of a formerly expensive Erato set. You can get it new for $7.40 plus postage.


----------



## Itullian

I enjoy Villa Lobos' symphonies. Very colorful and fun to listen to,

Check out his string quartets too. They're great.


----------



## clavichorder

*Alexander Tcherepin*'s four symphonies are very fun and worth looking into. As far as I know, only one recording of the complete cycle exists, but it is sufficient in illuminating the lively qualities of his composition skills. They have a certain, comically and clever short winded quality to their phrases. Rough, quirky, and clever.


----------



## csacks

Kalinnikof, only 2 symphonies. But what a pair!


----------



## Skilmarilion

There are of course also *Liszt*'s two symphonies (Dante + Faust):

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Liszt-Faust...d=1425060138&sr=8-1&keywords=liszt+symphonies


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphonies Nos. 3-10; the only ones published.

One of the greatest of Twentieth Century American symphonists.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Sir Granville Bantock - a wonderful set of symphonic works on Hyperion in a 5-disc box set















I'd also strongly support Edward Rubbra's set on Chandos

and has anyone mentioned Svendsen or Vanhal yet (sorry - my laptop is playing up and making it difficult to go back through threads


----------



## Headphone Hermit

I know the OP asks for "non-major symphony composers' symphonies" but can I sneak in a "major composer's symphonic non-symphony works" by pointing you to Berlioz's eclectic output? 

Yes = :tiphat:

No = :scold:


----------



## jim prideaux

csacks said:


> Kalinnikof, only 2 symphonies. But what a pair!


I can only support this 100%-marvellous music......which in the context of this thread brings me to Myaskovsky's 27 symphonies and Glazunov's 8!......oh and Atterberg's 9

just noticed earlier mention of Rubbra-nice one!


----------



## Triplets

Has anyone mentioned Howard Hanson?


----------



## SONNET CLV

As a long time collector of symphonies (my favorite classical music genre), I must admit to owning nearly every set of complete symphonies thus far mentioned -- at least 90% of them, anyhow (some by the "classical" contemporaries of Mozart elude me) -- and I could offer several sets not mentioned here. But the recommendations thus far are steeped with so much great music, that there are perhaps months of listening already to encounter.

My feeling is that way will lead to way, and as some have pointed out, the internet allows for sampling in ways that we older collectors could not know in our earliest days of buying records. 

In my case, if I found one symphony that I liked by a certain composer, I generally tried another of his or her works. After years of doing so, I would come to a point where I started "filling in the gaps" of sets of symphonies. 

Back in the "record" days many were elusive. I culled from various "collectors" and "sellers" trying to piece together, for example, all of the Havergal Brian symphonies -- or at least what was recorded of them. It was an enjoyable pastime and hobby.

With the advent of CDs, the first generation of issues were generally pretty standard stuff, much of which I already had on black disc. Over the years, however, the CD selections have expanded, and the "big box" collections, many of which feature the "Complete Symphonies of So and So" were true boons to collectors like me. Thus I acquired the sets mentioned in the posts on this thread.

I have slowly turned towards listening to on-line postings, though I have a large enough collection that I never need do that. Still, if I hear something I like, I will generally attempt to purchase the CD. And if it is a symphony, and that composer has written other symphonies, I tend to add them to my collection. Thus, a large collection of "complete symphonies" by both the greatly famous and the much lesser known. 

One good thing is: the "much lesser known" folks tend to have only one full set available, which is good for my bank account. Folks like that Beethoven fellow have nearly driven me to bankruptcy at times in my attempts to collect "the complete set of complete sets" of things like symphonies, string quartets, and piano sonatas. I do not need another "complete set" of anything by Beethoven. Yet, when I checked my mail today, there was a package from Archive Music, and in it the "Beethoven Complete Piano Sonatas" by Maurizio Pollini on DGG.

And I can't wait to listen to them all.

But first I have to knock down a wall to get some more CD shelf storage space.

Alas....


----------



## Rangstrom

Harris (still waiting on some)
Brian (not all commercially recorded)
Milhaud
Gade
Panufnik
Rangstrom
Nystroem

Already mentioned, but the Hyperion set of Simpson and the Naxos set of W. Schuman are both outstanding


----------



## Becca

Headphone Hermit said:


> Sir Granville Bantock - a wonderful set of symphonic works on Hyperion in a 5-disc box set
> 
> View attachment 64946
> View attachment 64947
> 
> 
> I'd also strongly support Edward Rubbra's set on Chandos


I most definitely second Bantock. A couple of interesting notes, Elgar described him as "the best of all of us" Also Sibelius dedicated his 3rd symphony to Bantock and was the first president of the Bantock Society.

And a second for Rubbra.


----------



## Albert7

Glazunov Symphonies... surprised no one has mentioned them yet.

and

Phillip Glass too.


----------



## joen_cph

Well, actually Glazunov has been mentioned ;-). The 4th is the most immediately attractive, IMO.


----------



## Revel

I believe someone pointed out Michael Haydn. I will second that recommendation. I read somewhere awhile back that his teachers claimed he had more natural talent then his brother. A particularly great sounding set containing 20 of Michael's symphonies can be found at Amazon with Bohdan Warchal conducting the Slovak Chamber Orchestra:

http://www.amazon.com/Michael-Haydn...&qid=1425111288&sr=1-1&keywords=michael+haydn

I'm partial to his 25th. Only 13 minutes long with very lively opening & closing movements. That being said, nearly of the Symphonies on this set are easy to enjoy.


----------



## techniquest

Here are some that I have that I would recommend:

Scriabin:








Arnold:








Ives:








Yun:








(Sorry about the RVW set picture - I added it because I'm an idiot who didn't remember you had him on the 'not to include' list and I can't figure out how to edit it out)


----------



## Handel

Michael Haydn
Johann Christian Bach, op. 18

From more recent discoveries:
Muzio Clementi, late symphonies 
Ignaz Moscheles, well, we cannot talk of a set. He only composed one symphony.


----------



## Celloman

Triplets said:


> Has anyone mentioned Howard Hanson?


Most of his seven symphonies aren't very good in my opinion, but I would heartily recommend the 4th.

Also, there are the symphonies of Roy Harris and Randall Thompson.


----------



## omega

I don't know many 'uncoventional' symphonists... But here is a short list:

 *Dutilleux* (2 excellent symphonies)
 *Rautavaara* (8, so far), especially No.7 and No.8
 *Roussel* (4)
 *Lutoslawski* (4) - By the way, is he considered as 'Non-major' symphonist ?
 *Yoshimatsu* (6, so far) I've only listened to his first symphony and I was quite impressed
 *Fazil Say* (3, so far)
 *Segerstam* (285, maybe even more...) In fact, I'm not sure


----------



## quack

Some I would recommend who have already been mentioned: Wellesz, Tubin, Hartmann, Henze and Honegger.

I'd also add if they've been missed:

Gian Francesco Malipiero
Per Nørgård
Étienne Méhul
Avet Terteryan


----------



## Skilmarilion

Another suggestion:

*Peter Maxwell Davies* (10 symphonies)

Symphonies 1 - 6 have been recorded for Naxos


----------



## csacks

Clavichord already mentioned him, but CPE Bach has a group of beautiful preclassical symphonies that I have just discovered. To me, music that can be enjoyed more that some of his father´s.


----------



## Handel

Revel said:


> I believe someone pointed out Michael Haydn. I will second that recommendation. I read somewhere awhile back that his teachers claimed he had more natural talent then his brother. A particularly great sounding set containing 20 of Michael's symphonies can be found at Amazon with Bohdan Warchal conducting the Slovak Chamber Orchestra:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Michael-Haydn...&qid=1425111288&sr=1-1&keywords=michael+haydn
> 
> I'm partial to his 25th. Only 13 minutes long with very lively opening & closing movements. That being said, nearly of the Symphonies on this set are easy to enjoy.


I recommand also the London Mozart Players perfomance, albeit not as complete as the Slovak Chamber Orchestra production.
http://www.amazon.com/Michael-Haydn...AWG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1425316356&sr=8-1&


----------



## JACE

A few lesser-known symphonists whose music I have enjoyed:

Arnold Bax
Karl Amadeus Hartmann
Vagn Holmboe
Arthur Honegger
Rued Langgaard
Bohuslav Martinů
Per Nørgård


----------



## Albert7

Leif Segerstam I know wrote the most number of symphonies.... around 180? But I never heard any of them so I can't tell you how good those are.


----------



## Handel

According to Wikipedia, he composed 285 symphonies up to 2014.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leif_Segerstam


----------



## oldwhig

MagneticGhost said:


> I don't think anyone has mentioned Nielsen yet. A fine cycle.
> 
> I have a liking for Rubbra. A splendid set available on Chandos.
> 
> Malcolm Arnold is well worth seeking out. His cycle of 9 is available on Naxos.


Chandos is re-releasing their well-regarded Arnold cycle in March 2015.


----------



## oldwhig

*Here's another vote for Glazunov*, especially the Serebrier set!

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...serebrier glazunov&sprefix=serebrier+,aps,228

*And another vote for Atterberg*!

http://www.amazon.com/Atterberg-Com...UTF8&qid=1425336504&sr=8-1&keywords=atterberg

*And another vote for Martinu*:

http://www.amazon.com/Martinu-Symph...1425336696&sr=8-1&keywords=belohlavek+martinu

*And how about Berwald--is 4 enough for a set?*

http://www.amazon.com/Berwald-Overt...e=UTF8&qid=1425336550&sr=8-2&keywords=berwald

Is third is rightly regarded as his best, but I've found much to enjoy in all of them.


----------



## MagneticGhost

oldwhig said:


> Chandos is re-releasing their well-regarded Arnold cycle in March 2015.


Thank you  That's well worth knowing. I've only got the Naxos set on download and have been thinking of buying the Physical. I'll hold off now.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Some (series of) symphonies I would recommend to explore (with apologies for any repetitions from earlier posts):

Alfvén
Malcolm Arnold
Atterberg
Bantock
Bentzon
Berwald
Blomdahl
Havergal Brian
Stanley Bate
Creston
Diamond
Englund
Howard Hanson 
Michael Haydn
Holmboe
Ives
Kraus
Krommer
Langgaard
Lajtha
Lutosławski
Madetoja
Magnard
Malipiero
Melartin
Moyzes
Ludolf Nielsen
Nørgård
Piston
Marcel Poot
Rochberg
Rosenberg
Roussel
Schnittke
William Schuman
Simpson
Stenhammar
Tishchenko
Tournemire
Tubin
Tüür
Voříšek (one only)
Weinberg
Wilms


----------



## Triplets

JACE said:


> A few lesser-known symphonists whose music I have enjoyed:
> 
> Arnold Bax
> Karl Amadeus Hartmann
> Vagn Holmboe
> Arthur Honegger
> Rued Langgaard
> Bohuslav Martinů
> Per Nørgård


Holmboe is worth exploring. Hartmann's first couple of Symphonies appealed to me, but I couldn't go for his later works. Martinu is interesting, a more French sounding Composer than Central European.


----------



## jim prideaux

oldwhig said:


> *Here's another vote for Glazunov*, especially the Serebrier set!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...serebrier glazunov&sprefix=serebrier+,aps,228
> 
> *And another vote for Atterberg*!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Atterberg-Com...UTF8&qid=1425336504&sr=8-1&keywords=atterberg
> 
> *And another vote for Martinu*:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Martinu-Symph...1425336696&sr=8-1&keywords=belohlavek+martinu
> 
> *And how about Berwald--is 4 enough for a set?*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Berwald-Overt...e=UTF8&qid=1425336550&sr=8-2&keywords=berwald
> 
> Is third is rightly regarded as his best, but I've found much to enjoy in all of them.


Read this post and thought I had posted it!
Can only lend my support to every facet-the Serebrier set is outstanding, Atterberg has been a recent revelation as has Martinu (the slow movement of the 2nd is almost 'heart stopping' in its beauty) and having had pre recorded cassettes of the Berwald symphonies 25 years ago I recently reminded myself of how enjoyable the 4 works are by purchasing the Jarvi/Gothenburg recordings on CD.

Can I add Tubin and Myaskovsky and for the umpteenth time recommend Kalinnikov!


----------



## Selby

I'll second Bax and Norgard and add Hovhaness.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Interesting how someone who appreciates the complexity of Nørgård also likes the vapid emptiness of Hovhaness's music.


----------



## Jeff W

I'm going to cast a vote for Ferdinand Ries. Wrote eight symphonies and was a student of Beethoven!

Here is the first movement of Ries' Fifth Symphony.


----------



## KenOC

Robert Simpson, a producer with the BBC, wrote eleven symphonies. Some people are very impressed with them, others less so -- they could be found a bit cold and objective. Hyperion's astronomical covers seem appropriate to the music, and Simpson was in fact an accomplished amateur astronomer. I see his symphonies are now available as a set.


----------



## Selby

Delicious Manager said:


> Interesting how someone who appreciates the complexity of Nørgård also likes the vapid emptiness of Hovhaness's music.


You got it backwards. I _like_ the complexity of Norgard and _appreciate_ the vapid emptiness of Hovhaness.

Or in haiku if you prefer:

Spirit murmur sings
Infinity series rings
A vapid sweetness


----------



## Centropolis

I have been sampling these recommendations on Spotify and YouTube. Some pretty good stuff. Thanks.

I've already 7 sets from Amazon based on this thread.


----------



## maestro267

Skilmarilion said:


> Another suggestion:
> 
> *Peter Maxwell Davies* (10 symphonies)
> 
> Symphonies 1 - 6 have been recorded for Naxos


They're reissues, originally released in the 1990s on Collins Classics.

But Naxos should carry on with this and record Nos. 7-10. Britain's greatest living symphonist deserves a complete cycle on disc.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

Howard Hanson, *definitely.*. I know many other 'non-major' composers who've written great symphonies, (Peter mennin, David diamond, Carlos chavez), but Hanson stands out as a symphonist.


----------



## Handel

Jeff W said:


> I'm going to cast a vote for Ferdinand Ries. Wrote eight symphonies and was a student of Beethoven!
> 
> Here is the first movement of Ries' Fifth Symphony.


Oh, I did not hear any of his symphonies yet. I like his piano concertos so I guess (and hope) they are a treat for the ear too.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Centropolis said:


> I have been sampling these recommendations on Spotify and YouTube. Some pretty good stuff. Thanks.
> 
> I've already 7 sets from Amazon based on this thread.


Let us know which ones.
We want to know who won


----------



## Centropolis

MagneticGhost said:


> Let us know which ones.
> We want to know who won


 Well, I have a lot of them on my Wishlist so I do want to get a lot of them. It's just some of these are newer releases and they still cost a lot of money per disc.

Here are the ones I've bought already:


----------



## Centropolis

Here are the ones I've bought already PART 2:


----------



## MagneticGhost

^^^^Great Stuff. Happy Listening. The only ones from that lot I have is the Honegger. Times like these show how collecting music can become a never ending task - highlighting all the huge gaps in my own collection


----------



## Torkelburger

Henk Badings, (1907-1987) a brilliant Dutch composer with a magnificent set of 15 symphonies. Personal favorites are 5, 3, 7, 12.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Robert Simpson, a producer with the BBC, *wrote eleven symphonies*. Some people are very impressed with them, others less so -- they could be found a bit cold and objective. Hyperion's astronomical covers seem appropriate to the music, and Simpson was in fact an accomplished amateur astronomer. I see his symphonies are now available as a set.


More than Bruckner?


----------



## Guest

I'm rather keen on the symphonies by Beethoven's pupil *Ries*. They are, shall we say, derivative, but I find them interesting given the close context with LvB.


----------



## Guest

Per Norgard
Peter Maxwell Davies
Leif Segerstam

I absolutely adore Rautavaara, Pettersson, Martinu, Schnittke, Berwald, and the like... but these three have all penned great symphonies in the last 5 years, although the former 2 likely just wrote their last... I'm sure Segerstam will pass 300, if he hasn't done so already, though 

I may be wrong, but I believe the most recent Segerstam symphony to be recorded was No. 181.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Not sure if Leevi Madetoja has been mentioned yet. He joins the club of 'well crafted but not great', so his Symphonies work as if they were serenades along side those of Raff, Atterberg and the like.


----------



## Saintbert

I adore the three symphonies by Leevi Madetoja. That's a set, if not a cycle? He's said to have lost the manuscript to a fourth symphony on a Paris train station, though by that point in his life, much of his inspiration seems to have dried up. At his best, to my ears, he never put a note in where it wasn't needed. His music has the simple beauty of a Finnish folk song.

His compatriot, Erkki Melartin wrote a fine cycle of six symphonies. They're available on the Ondine label. I always tend to hear a lot of Russia and a lot of Vienna in Melartin's music, and less Finland.


----------



## Lord Lance

View attachment 66159

View attachment 66160


View attachment 66161


View attachment 66162


----------



## Selby

nathanb said:


> Per Norgard
> Peter Maxwell Davies
> Leif Segerstam
> 
> I absolutely adore Rautavaara, Pettersson, Martinu, Schnittke, Berwald, and the like... but these three have all penned great symphonies in the last 5 years, although the former 2 likely just wrote their last... I'm sure Segerstam will pass 300, if he hasn't done so already, though
> 
> *I may be wrong, but I believe the most recent Segerstam symphony to be recorded was No. 181*.


Say what!

I had no idea; I have never heard one. According to Wikipedia he finished his 285th in 2014. Crazy.


----------



## Nocture In Blue

Wilhelm Peterson-Berger wrote 5 lovely symphonies. My favourite is the second one, "Sunnanfärd" in E-flat major.


----------



## Orfeo

Reading the title of this thread, it appears to me that many names mentioned are major composers (or not non-major composers), though some of them are not major symphonists (Roussel comes to mind). But I agree that Atterberg deserves a huge mention. I would also add Shebalin, Gliere (major), Gordon Jacob & Lyatoshynsky (major).


----------



## Don Fatale

Centropolis said:


> Remember, it's not one symphony that I am thinking about.....more like a set. So Franck's Symphony in D minor would not be something that I am looking for....more like all of Bax's etc.


I see what you're saying, but Franck's body of symphonic works is more than the 'D minor', and feels very much like a set. Psyche is longer than the D minor, and to my mind at least the equal of it.

Les Éolides (symphonic poem, 1876)
Le Chasseur maudit (symphonic poem, 1882)
Psyché (symphonic poem for orchestra and chorus, 1886-88) 
Symphony in D minor (1886-88)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Although I've probably done this on another thread I'd like to put a word in on behalf of the five symphonies of Humphrey Searle. They were written between 1953 and 1964 but such is their substance and wealth of ideas it would be impossible for me to discern an accurate timeline any narrower than between the 1930s and the present day if I didn't already know it. Such a shame that precious little else of his output seems commercially available, so three cheers to cpo for recording them.


----------



## sdtom

Rimsky-Korsakov and Gliere each wrote three. The Rimsky-Korsakov symphonies are in numerous sets with some of his other orchestral material. Gliere's would be separate purchases. The discussion can get quite heated about his third.


----------



## starthrower

Delicious Manager said:


> Interesting how someone who appreciates the complexity of Nørgård also likes the vapid emptiness of Hovhaness's music.


I should try some Hovhaness. I have several Norgard symphonies, but so far I haven't really connected with any of them. They may be so complex that I'll need to spend a month just listening to one or two. Maybe next winter?


----------



## PeterF

Many that I would suggest have already been mentioned. Here are some that I do not recall seeing listed.

Stanford
Parry
Svendsen
Elgar
Volkmann
Arensky
Vranicky


----------



## MoonlightSonata

PeterF said:


> Many that I would suggest have already been mentioned. Here are some that I do not recall seeing listed.
> 
> Stanford
> Parry
> Svendsen
> Elgar
> Volkmann
> Arensky
> Vranicky


I would consider Elgar a major composer, personally.


----------



## dzc4627

i seem to be saying his name a lot as he did a lot of things... schnittke lol

he completed 8, with what he finished of the 9th being barely legible due to his stroke rendering his dominant right hand useless. though it was arranged by a friend post posthumously. curse of the niner huh?

anyways each has its own personality, the only one out of the 9/8 i not being so crazy about is the 4th. 
starts out crazy ultra-polystyle with the first, a mystic religious choral work with the second, a very beautiful buildup 3rd and... i wont spoil anymore. cannot recommend any specific cycle though.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Schnittke did manage to complete nine symphonies - there was an early one which is now known as '0'.


----------



## dzc4627

yes i do know of that one. still kind of the curse of the 9th though in that it was to be named the 9th.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Honegger has probably already been mentioned.....but is there anyone else here other than me who really enjoys Farrenc's three symphonies? An astounding 19th century composer!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ah! Joonas Kokkonen hasn't been mentioned yet! BIS has an excellent catalogue of his works.


----------



## AnotherSpin

Good question. I am fighting with myself to focus my listening to several hundreds most important pieces of music. No success. Spend my time listening to obscure minimalists from Argentina and Ireland operas. Beethoven waits. He has time, me not.


----------



## Rhombic

I do not know about the availability, but, anyway, Myaskovsky's 27 symphonies with Evgeny Svetlanov


----------



## Machiavel

Hans werner Henze ( Hope I got it right) I believe it's 5 symphonies

Alexander Tansman 9 

Alexander Grechaninov 5 symphonies

Magnard 4


----------



## Lord Lance

*...*

Let there be light!















​


----------



## starthrower

Penderecki, although I consider him a major composer. 
Ernst Krenek


----------



## Art Rock

Machiavel said:


> Hans werner Henze ( Hope I got it right) I believe it's 5 symphonies


Ten actually..........


----------



## omega

Maybe you could become interested in this...
:tiphat:


----------



## Azol

Since I have finished listening to complete *Standford Symphonies 1-7* boxset, I can now safely say this is an interesting purchase. Least interesting to my ears were his 1st and 2nd and absolute favorites so far - 3rd, 5th and 6th. Especially Finale of the Fifth has Stanford at his boldest - it sounds almost mahlerian, with pipe organ on top of it all! Very recommended!

Now moving onto Hubert Parry Complete Symphonies boxset, will report my findings later


----------



## Lord Lance

Azol said:


> Since I have finished listening to complete *Standford Symphonies 1-7* boxset, I can now safely say this is an interesting purchase. Least interesting to my ears were his 1st and 2nd and absolute favorites so far - 3rd, 5th and 6th. Especially Finale of the Fifth has Stanford at his boldest - it sounds almost mahlerian, with pipe organ on top of it all! Very recommended!
> 
> Now moving onto Hubert Parry Complete Symphonies boxset, will report my findings later


A-man! Didn't know there was a fellow Stanfordian in the TalkClassical forum. Which set did you hear?


----------



## Azol

Chandos one. Very competently performed from start to finish, I am very happy about it.









Thinking about ordering his Songs of the Fleet next.


----------



## Morimur

Allan Pettersson. There's a CPO box-set and a yet to be boxed BIS set.


----------



## Lord Lance

Azol said:


> Chandos one. Very competently performed from start to finish, I am very happy about it.
> 
> View attachment 72759
> 
> 
> Thinking about ordering his Songs of the Fleet next.


Let's go the other direction here: What's your favorite boxed set of RVW's symphonies?


----------



## Azol

Lord Lance said:


> Let's go the other direction here: What's your favorite boxed set of RVW's symphonies?


I do not have one. But it's definitely somewhere on my radar for future purchases. I am pretty reserved about getting full boxsets for two reasons:

- either it's a popular composer with lots of recordings and I would like to pick those one by one (Bruckner, Mahler for example - I ended owning several "boxsets" obviously but as separate disc purchases over the years);
- or if I am interested only in several works in particular (Rautavaara springs to mind).

So far I got these complete boxsets: Raff (of course! Tudor label), Magnard (you bet! Brilliant Classics label), Melartin (so obvious! Ondine label), Stanford, Parry, Fibich (all Chandos) and I also purchased all Ludolf Nielsen recordings on Da Capo label - those offered as separate discs only. Other than that, I am pretty opera-oriented guy with some passion for late romantic composers 

Could you recommend one for RVW?


----------



## Lord Lance

Azol said:


> I do not have one. But it's definitely somewhere on my radar for future purchases. I am pretty reserved about getting full boxsets for two reasons:
> 
> - either it's a popular composer with lots of recordings and I would like to pick those one by one (Bruckner, Mahler for example - I ended owning several "boxsets" obviously but as separate disc purchases over the years);
> - or if I am interested only in several works in particular (Rautavaara springs to mind).
> 
> So far I got these complete boxsets: Raff (of course! Tudor label), Magnard (you bet! Brilliant Classics label), Melartin (so obvious! Ondine label), Stanford, Parry, Fibich (all Chandos) and I also purchased all Ludolf Nielsen recordings on Da Capo label - those offered as separate discs only. Other than that, I am pretty opera-oriented guy with some passion for late romantic composers
> 
> Could you recommend one for RVW?


A-man, buying boxed sets of symphonies is probably my earliest passion. Especially from the same conductor. Listening to their realization of all works from a single mind, i.e. composer, is fascinating. A little strange for some to see such a love but for me its been like this from the get go. The boxed sets which are of a higher quality can pack good performances of all symphonies even if not definitive. But truly speaking, there are no definitive performances. Those only exist in the mind when reading through the sheet music.

Wait, what your question?

Ah, right, RVW - truth be told, I have heard only a few of his symphonies and they aren't easy for me. I dislike London Symphony for all its singing. Perhaps its the 20th Century British modernism. Elgar's Cello Concerto was plain unbearable for me.

Wait, wait, I think I can answer your question: Go for the nonconformist choice. I mean it. Everyone's heard Boult's two renditions of all the symphonies. Pick the underdog. They can surprise the most.

For me, it will be my man - the most versatile conductor that ever existed perhaps - Herr Rozhdestvensky:

















You get a bonus 100 cookie points for listening to Raff. Enjoy. [1 cookie point = 10 cookies.]


----------



## Tedski

realdealblues said:


> Magnard - Symphonies 1-4 - Thomas Sanderling/Malmo Symphony Orchestra/BIS or Brilliant Classics





Art Rock said:


> Magnard, yes, definitely.


Checked out Magnard on Spotify after these two endorsements. The CD set is now on my wish list. :tiphat:

Tedski


----------



## Guest

Second the Terterian suggestion. Not that easy to find recordings of, but I think everything has ended up online somewhere. * of them, is that correct?

The biggest omission I see is Roberto Gerhard. Four absolute stunners. His third was the first Gerhard I ever heard and it sent me on a life-long search to find everything by Gerhard I could. There's a new recording out on sub rosa (my heroes) of some of his tape music. I think there's quite a lot more. I hope it gets put out there, too.

I recall seeing Frankel, can't be bad, but there's Toch, too. Did someone already mention Toch? And Milhaud? Milhaud wrote two sets of symphonies, 12 symphonies and 6 chamber symphonies. Kinda like that Mendelssohn guy did with his symphonies and his string symphonies.


----------



## Guest

I see the time limit for editing has passed.

* is supposed to be 8.

Hit shift and type "8," you'll see.


----------



## Azol

cpo now offers new CD with intriguing title "Louis Glass. Complete Symphonies Vol. 1" with Staatsorchester Rheinische Philharmonie (cond. Daniel Raskin). It has Symphony No. 3 and Summer Life, a suite for orchestra. No subsequent volumes have been produced so far, but I enjoy this one very much and every volume will be an auto-buy for me.


----------



## Art Rock

I have the complete Louis Glass symphonies set on Danacord. Well worth exploring, good late romantic music.


----------



## Azol

Okay, now I have listened to the full sets of Symphonies by Stanford (see above) and Parry (below). From Parry set my immediate favorites turned out to be the 2nd and 4th Symphonies. Generally, his style is more adventurous and varied than that of Stanford, especially when you compare the first 2 symphonies.









-----------------------
But in the end, I found myself hugely attracted by the Finale of Stanford's Fifth Symphony. The main theme appearing at the beginning (and later recapitulated by the full power of the orchestra combined with the pipe organ) is pure genius!


----------



## Antiquarian

I would recommend the Richard Wetz Symphony series (also on cpo), along with his Requiem. I don't know if this has been mentioned before on this thread (because I am too lazy to check the many pages). Wetz' influences were Bruckner and Schumann. I have the Stanford series (on Chandos) and agree with the astute recommendations earlier in the thread. My favourite of that series is the Symphony No.7 in D minor. Handley does a wonderful job here.


----------



## Azol

Antiquarian said:


> I would recommend the Richard Wetz Symphony series (also on cpo), along with his Requiem. I don't know if this has been mentioned before on this thread (because I am too lazy to check the many pages). Wetz' influences were Bruckner and Schumann.


Good call! Especially if you are Bruckner fan (as I am) you should check 2nd Symphony of Richard Wetz which is indeed availavle from cpo. You even can trick unsuspecting victim into thinking it's the new Bruckner symphony recently discovered, dated between his 4th and 5th... 
Requiem is also very good. The only symphony I still can't get into is his First.


----------



## starthrower

Thanks to Manxfeeder and some guy for recommending Humphrey Searle, and Roberto Gerhard. Great music!


----------



## TheLastGreatComposer

Rimsky Korsakov, great symphonies that are not to often played. His first is the best in my opinion.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Niels Gade Symphony Cycle either Neeme Järvi or Christopher Hogwood


----------



## Selby

This thread led me to Roberto Gerhard. It was one of those 'how have I never heard of this guy' moments. Very appreciated.


----------



## nightscape

Big "YES" for Atterberg. The complete symphonies by Rasilainen is one of the best releases of classical music ever. I'm serious. EVER. Get on it.


----------



## T Son of Ander

They've been mentioned, but I defintely second the symphonies of Tubin, Rautavaara, and Atterberg. A recent discovery for me are those of Gian Malipiero, which, while still getting to know, I really like a lot.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Another set of symphonies I like, and I have not seen listed is by William Boyce. Nice short symphonies.


----------



## Centropolis

Thanks for everyone's contributions! Just wanted to come back and give some updates on what I got from the suggestions.

Purchased sets based on this thread:

Simpson
Stanford
Svendsen
Arnold
Magnard
Glazunov
Rorem
Enescu
Alfven
Honegger
Rawsthorne
Dutilleux
Roussel
Schuman
Szymanowski
Tubin
Martinu


----------



## Azol

Lord Lance said:


> A-man, buying boxed sets of symphonies is probably my earliest passion. Especially from the same conductor. Listening to their realization of all works from a single mind, i.e. composer, is fascinating. A little strange for some to see such a love but for me its been like this from the get go. The boxed sets which are of a higher quality can pack good performances of all symphonies even if not definitive. But truly speaking, there are no definitive performances. Those only exist in the mind when reading through the sheet music.
> 
> Wait, what your question?
> 
> Ah, right, RVW - truth be told, I have heard only a few of his symphonies and they aren't easy for me. I dislike London Symphony for all its singing. Perhaps its the 20th Century British modernism. Elgar's Cello Concerto was plain unbearable for me.
> 
> Wait, wait, I think I can answer your question: Go for the nonconformist choice. I mean it. Everyone's heard Boult's two renditions of all the symphonies. Pick the underdog. They can surprise the most.
> 
> For me, it will be my man - the most versatile conductor that ever existed perhaps - Herr Rozhdestvensky:
> 
> View attachment 72775
> 
> 
> View attachment 72776


Finally I decided to order Haitink set!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

My recent obsessions of music by Dutilleux has me inspired to mention his two symphonies here. I don't know if he's non-major, but he's non-major in the fact that Classic FM doesn't have his stuff in their list of the top 300 whatevers.


----------



## Biwa

Felix Weingartner's 7 late Romantic symphonies are worth checking out. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Felix_Weingartner

There is a box set available from CPO with the Basel Symphony Orchestra conducted by Marko Letonja. http://www.amazon.com/Felix-Weingar...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1434814792&sr=1-1

Here's a review of the Second symphony from that set... http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2006/Mar06/weingartner_symphony_cpo777099.htm


----------



## Vaneyes

Centropolis said:


> Thanks for everyone's contributions! Just wanted to come back and give some updates on what I got from the suggestions.
> 
> Purchased sets based on this thread:
> 
> Simpson
> Stanford
> Svendsen
> Arnold
> Magnard
> Glazunov
> Rorem
> *Enescu*
> Alfven
> *Honegger*
> *Rawsthorne*
> *Dutilleux*
> *Roussel*
> Schuman
> *Szymanowski*
> Tubin
> Martinu


I consider all of these composers, major composers. Different standards, I guess.

I have special affinity for the "bolds" symphonies. Cheers. :tiphat:


----------



## Azol

Ordered right away!



Biwa said:


> View attachment 76002
> 
> 
> Felix Weingartner's 7 late Romantic symphonies are worth checking out. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Felix_Weingartner
> 
> There is a box set available from CPO with the Basel Symphony Orchestra conducted by Marko Letonja. http://www.amazon.com/Felix-Weingar...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1434814792&sr=1-1
> 
> Here's a review of the Second symphony from that set... http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2006/Mar06/weingartner_symphony_cpo777099.htm


----------



## Azol

Okay, to avoid cross-posting I'll just link here my first impressions about Weingartner's boxset:
http://www.talkclassical.com/37262-current-listening-vol-iii-post959434.html#post959434


----------

